# Revell Wright Flyer kit (1:39)



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anyone built this kit? I've never bought an airplane kit that included all the parts needed for a diorama. Any assembly/painting suggestions based on your experiences would be appreciated!

I have to give them a :thumbsup: - the kit included good _color_ instructions on how to build it for display, not just the usual b&w assembly instructions (they're there, too).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's gotta be the oldest model kit on the market! I probably built it somewhere in the early 1960s. I currently have an unbuilt one in storage that someone gave me as a present in 1974!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John P said:


> That's gotta be the oldest model kit on the market! I probably built it somewhere in the early 1960s. I currently have an unbuilt one in storage that someone gave me as a present in 1974!


The extra set of color diorama instructions said that the molds were over 40 years old.

John, I saw something at Wally World that made me think of you - a 1/18 P-47. It's more of a toy than a kit (prepainted, with a pilot figure) - the wing seems to be the only assembly required. With your skills, it wouldn't take much to turn it into your dad's fighter. I don't know if it's an N model or not, though - I don't know much about the P-47, other than that it was built by Republic.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello !! I built the Wright Flyer a couple years ago.. I didn't do a diorama .. The only thing to be sure to do is to wax the thread before you string the plane so the thread doesn't go all fuzzy..It will look much better .. Jeff


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Odd question -- exactly how do you wax thread?


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

I've always just taken the thread and pulled it across a block of wax (or a candle).


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The Wright Flyer kit is 1/39? Definitely what you call FTB scale! But that's typical of older kits.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Good kit, I had no idea it was that old. WHhen I built it a few years back I used a rattle-can of Testors white ivory for the finish. It was OK at the time but if I did another I would build up the body with successive applications from an airbrush going from dark to light for more depth and variation for weathering.


----------

